

"Open Source Software" isn't about source code - angilly
http://ryanangilly.com/post/1126821739/open-source-software-isnt-about-source-code

======
nailer
I'd agree that community is part of it, but Open Source software already has a
definition: the Open Source Definition. Windows, Pine, QMail and many other
apps with source code available under various licenses and communities
attached are not OSS because their licenses don't meet the OSD.

